# Adding a new member to PR Visa



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2009)

Dear Friends,

Not been so sincere in visiting to this forum for long time. Hope all well. 

I need a help from you all once again, I have PR visa skilled independent VE 175 that is valid till June 2016 and I am yet to move to AU. 

We have new member in our family, our second son, who is one year old now and got his passport today. 

I need help in adding his passport to family visa, there are lot of changes as i can see from a quick glance. 

Appreciate if you can tell me the procedure. I am in Bangalore now. 

Regards,
Karthik.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

you can't add him to an already granted visa. You need to apply for Child visa (101) for him separately


----------



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2009)

TheExpatriate said:


> you can't add him to an already granted visa. You need to apply for Child visa (101) for him separately


thanks for the message!


----------



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2009)

I checked immi website for the visa type and I can see only Child (101) visa for my second son. 

But one of the migration agents says that there is a visa under family sponsorship which he can get it done within a couple of weeks. I am not sure if this is okay. Can anyone share their experience if they have done this?

Please guide, thanks in advance. 
Regards
Karthik


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Karthik said:


> I checked immi website for the visa type and I can see only Child (101) visa for my second son.
> 
> But one of the migration agents says that there is a visa under family sponsorship which he can get it done within a couple of weeks. I am not sure if this is okay. Can anyone share their experience if they have done this?
> 
> ...


there is absolutely no child visa that processes in 2 weeks. This MA is full of it


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I'd ask that migration agent to clarify which visa they are referring to. As Expatriate has said, there is no PR visa that would be processed that quickly. It's possible they're referring to a visitor visa so you could apply for the on-shore child visa. However that's not really the intended use of a visitor visa and you run the risk of being denied entry upon arrival.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Ask migration agent which visa class he is talking about. As you already have a PR your child is only eligible for 101 visa. 

I understand it's a lengthy process but the good thing is as a Sponsor: 

You do not need to be in Australia at the time of application. You can still be a sponsoring parent if you: entered Australia in the past but are outside Australia when you lodge the application, have been granted your Australian permanent resident visa but have not yet entered Australia.

Check this link: Child visa (subclass 101)

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



Karthik said:


> I checked immi website for the visa type and I can see only Child (101) visa for my second son.
> 
> But one of the migration agents says that there is a visa under family sponsorship which he can get it done within a couple of weeks. I am not sure if this is okay. Can anyone share their experience if they have done this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks All. 

I have asked the agent about the visa type, he was mentioning about family sponsorship visa but not sure of the class number. I am chasing him for the same. 

I saw about 101 visa, the time is the key for me since my visa is valid only till Nov 2016. 

That raised another concern: 

Is there a clause that requires the migrant to stay in Australia minimum of two years within the validity period (of 5 years) to keep my visa alive? 

Thanks once again, I will keep you posted about what MA says. 

Regards.
Karthik


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Karthik said:


> Thanks All.
> 
> I have asked the agent about the visa type, he was mentioning about family sponsorship visa but not sure of the class number. I am chasing him for the same.
> 
> ...


As a PR you can stay in Australia indefinitely even if your visa has already expired. The visa determines your eligibility to enter Australia as a PR from overseas. You must be in Australia before your visa expires. After that, you can stay as long as you want but if you decide to leave and then return, you will need a valid Resident Return Visa to come back to Australia. The requirement for a 5-year RRV is that you have been resident for 2 out of the previous 5 years. Shorter length RRVs are available if you don't meet the two-year requirement but have compelling/compassionate circumstances and ties to Australia (family, job, property etc).


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Your PR doesn't expire, however the travel rights to enter Australia only last 5 years. If they expire while you're outside Australia, you need a Resident Return Visa to renew these travel rights.


----------



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Oz bound12 and Maggie! this is clear now. 

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have a query.
Me and my wife both have Australian PR.I am in Australia right now and my wife is in India and we are expecting our first baby in oct.Due to some complications she is not advised to fly and we are planning the delivery in India.
My Queries are :-
1) Do i need to fly to India for baby's passport?If yes, is there any solution to avoid that?
2) What is the average time to get baby's PR visa?
3) Is there any way to extend initial entry date of my wife visa so that both mother and baby can fly to australia together after getting baby's visa?

Thanks in advance.

Deep


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a query.
> Me and my wife both have Australian PR.I am in Australia right now and my wife is in India and we are expecting our first baby in oct.Due to some complications she is not advised to fly and we are planning the delivery in India.
> ...


1- No idea. Check with passport office back home
2- 18 months
3- Most likely not possible.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

3. Only possible if she has been in hospital for the majority of time since awarded the visa until it expires (you were able to make an initial visit....why did she not travel with you. "Did not think about doing it and now it is not possible" is not a valid reason for immigration). You will most likely have to apply for a spouse visa again with a child as a dependent which will be another 7-8k. So it is an expensive lesson


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Scattley said:


> 3. Only possible if she has been in hospital for the majority of time since awarded the visa until it expires (you were able to make an initial visit....why did she not travel with you. "Did not think about doing it and now it is not possible" is not a valid reason for immigration). You will most likely have to apply for a spouse visa again with a child as a dependent which will be another 7-8k. So it is an expensive lesson


well, possible but carries a high risk of losing it. I'd say it's better after she recovers from birth, to leave the child with the care of a close relative for a day, and do a quick round trip (even if she has to depart 2-3 hours after arrival) to do her first entry.


----------



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2009)

Deep,

1. Your wife can apply for your child's passport while you are out of India. You need to provide an affidavit from Indian Embassy in Australia to show that you are living there and do not have objection in your son getting passport. 
2. From my recent research, you can get PR in 4 to 6 months and the chances are high since you are in Australia. Average time posted in DIBP site is 14 months. 
3. I am not sure, I think theExpatriate is correct.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> well, possible but carries a high risk of losing it. I'd say it's better after she recovers from birth, to leave the child with the care of a close relative for a day, and do a quick round trip (even if she has to depart 2-3 hours after arrival) to do her first entry.


Thanks expatriate for ur reply

How about meanwhile PR visa is under process taking tourist visa for the baby and coming to australia with my wife?


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Karthik said:


> Deep,
> 
> 1. Your wife can apply for your child's passport while you are out of India. You need to provide an affidavit from Indian Embassy in Australia to show that you are living there and do not have objection in your son getting passport.
> 2. From my recent research, you can get PR in 4 to 6 months and the chances are high since you are in Australia. Average time posted in DIBP site is 14 months.
> 3. I am not sure, I think theExpatriate is correct.


Hi karthik

Thanks for *ur* reply.

One of the expats have replied the below answer for my first ques.I dont know which is a better and easy way.Put some light if *u* have any idea about this.

" Nope, you can write a letter stating that you've got no objection for issuing the passport for the child. Get this endorsed from the consulate through the VFS office. It takes around a week. You can then mail this to your wife.

There's a standard format for this on the VFS website - India Visa Information - Australia - Passport Information - Passport for a Minor"

Thanks in advance

*No text-speak, please - Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thanks!
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2009)

Deep439 said:


> Karthik said:
> 
> 
> > Deep,
> ...



Deep, 

Sorry for replying late.

For my first son, my wife applied for passport in our district passport office (back in 2007) while I was working in the middle East. For that, I had taken an affidavit from Indian embassy in the Country where I was and sent to my wife through post. 

Please share your email, I can send you the soft copy of the affidavit if you need.

Regards. Karthik


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I met a immigration consultant for a child visa discussion and he advised me to first lodge baby visitor visa from India and if you got visitor visa for the baby without "8503 no further stay",then in that case lodge onshore child visa 802 when the baby arrives in australia and in this case even if child visitor visa expires you can apply for a bridging visa and child can stay in australia.And if you got "8503 no further stay" on the visitor visa than just apply for child visa 101 before coming to australia.

Senior expats please advise how much realistic and feasible it sounds you?

Thanks,
Deep


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I met a immigration consultant for a child visa discussion and he advised me to first lodge baby visitor visa from India and if you got visitor visa for the baby without "8503 no further stay",then in that case lodge onshore child visa 802 when the baby arrives in australia and in this case even if child visitor visa expires you can apply for a bridging visa and child can stay in australia.And if you got "8503 no further stay" on the visitor visa than just apply for child visa 101 before coming to australia.
> 
> ...


theoretically he's right (apart from "applying" for a bridging visa, it will be automatically granted when you apply onshore for 802) 

however practically the chance of refusal for the 600 (without 101 in-progress application) is too high


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> theoretically he's right (apart from "applying" for a bridging visa, it will be automatically granted when you apply onshore for 802)
> 
> however practically the chance of refusal for the 600 (without 101 in-progress application) is too high


Thanks expatriate,

Can you tell why chances if rejection of visa 600 without 101 in progress is quite high?
And what is the duration of overseas stay after visitor visa expires?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah, I have heard about cases where child got visitor visa without 8503 but that was only because they already filed child visa offshore. 

Girl Aussie



Deep439 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I met a immigration consultant for a child visa discussion and he advised me to first lodge baby visitor visa from India and if you got visitor visa for the baby without "8503 no further stay",then in that case lodge onshore child visa 802 when the baby arrives in australia and in this case even if child visitor visa expires you can apply for a bridging visa and child can stay in australia.And if you got "8503 no further stay" on the visitor visa than just apply for child visa 101 before coming to australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: because child is from high risk country so it's highly unlikely to get visitor visa first without lodging main application I.e. Child visa Offshore

2: once any visa expires you have to leave the country

Girl Aussie



Deep439 said:


> Can you tell why chances if rejection of visa 600 without 101 in progress is quite high?
> And what is the duration of overseas stay after visitor visa expires?


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> 1: because child is from high risk country so it's highly unlikely to get visitor visa first without lodging main application I.e. Child visa Offshore
> 
> 2: once any visa expires you have to leave the country
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks girlaussie for your reply.

In my second ques I want to know the duration in which you can again file visitor visa after leaving australia.I have heard that there is a fixed time e.g 6 months for which you have to stay outside to return on visitor visa.

Thanks


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Really... I don't know, never heard about it.

Girl Aussie



Deep439 said:


> Thanks girlaussie for your reply.
> 
> In my second ques I want to know the duration in which you can again file visitor visa after leaving australia.I have heard that there is a fixed time e.g 6 months for which you have to stay outside to return on visitor visa.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> Really... I don't know, never heard about it.
> 
> Girl Aussie


No problem.....I may have a wrong information.

Thanks


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

If you like you can call AHC & ask, they should be able to advice you correctly.

Girl Aussie



Deep439 said:


> No problem.....I may have a wrong information.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Thanks girlaussie for your reply.
> 
> In my second ques I want to know the duration in which you can again file visitor visa after leaving australia.I have heard that there is a fixed time e.g 6 months for which you have to stay outside to return on visitor visa.
> 
> Thanks


there is no return ban as long as you were not removed from Australia or exited as an unlawful


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> there is no return ban as long as you were not removed from Australia or exited as an unlawful


Thanks expatriate

Actually,parents of one of my friend who visit australia told me that they have to stay back in India for atleast 6 months before going back again to australia thats why this doubt arises in my mind but they were having a visa valid for 3 years.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Thanks expatriate
> 
> Actually,parents of one of my friend who visit australia told me that they have to stay back in India for atleast 6 months before going back again to australia thats why this doubt arises in my mind but they were having a visa valid for 3 years.


probably they had a visit visa valid for a long term with a restriction on how long they can stay in Australia


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> probably they had a visit visa valid for a long term with a restriction on how long they can stay in Australia


Yes, there visa was valid for 3 years with a maximum stay of 1 year in Australia and after that atleast 6 months in India.

Thanks for clarification.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,
First of all, there is a good news that I am blessed with a baby girl.
Now I am planning to process both Child 101 first and Visitor visa immediately after that. I am preparing the documents for both the visas and I have some doubts in filling out the forms. So I need help in completing the forms.
I have started with Form 1419-Application for a visitor visa-Tourist stream
1)	Ques 2: When do you wish to visit Australia from dd/mm/yyyy to dd/mm/yyyy?
*In this question I should write the date from which I want visa to be started? If I am applying for 12 months visa dates should have a difference of 12 months?
2)	Ques 4: Do you intend to visit Australia on more than one occasion? If yes give details?
*What should be best to answer this question and what details should be given if yes?
3)	Ques 19: What is the purpose of stay in your current location and what is your visa status?
*If the baby is in India what should be the answer for this?
4)	Ques 23: Do you agree to the department communicating with you by email and or fax?
*Can I give my email id on behalf of baby (applicant)?
5)	Ques 24: Are you travelling to or currently in Australia with any family members? Yes or No and give details if yes? Below yes it is written “Make sure all applications are lodged at the same time”
*My wife who is already a PR will be travelling with baby(applicant). So, I should write yes and give details of my wife?
6)	Ques 27: Do you have any relatives in Australia?
*I am (father) living in Australia. So, should I write my details?
7)	Ques 32: Do you intend to enter a hospital or health care facility (including nursing homes) while in Australia? Yes or No and give details if yes?
8)	Ques 41: Is your sponsor or someone else providing support for your visit to Australia? Yes or No and give details if Yes?
Note: This includes support from an organization.
*Should I provide details of both the parents who are sponsoring?
9)	Ques 43: Did you receive assistance in completing this form?
*Should I write my details (father) as I have completed the form on behalf of baby(applicant)?
10)	Ques 52: Biometrics and Consent? Signature of applicant (baby) required?
*Should it be kept blank?
11)	Ques 53: Declaration? Signature of applicant (baby) required?
*Should it be kept blank?

Expats please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shobithk (Nov 25, 2015)

*How did it go*

Hi Deep,

Just curious on what happened to your case, was the visa application successfull? I am in the same situation, my second son is just one month old and he is back in India with my wife. I am in Australia and started working. I would like to get them here asap. My wife and my first son have PR.

Do you have any suggestions or tips for lodging VISA/PR application? Any dos and donts?

Thanks
Shobith


----------

